# post you bands vids up here



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

here is my band we are called average joe and thats me behind the drum kit

our cover of zombie





inside





everyday





cheers for looking guys


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Couple of old vids, haven't got anything newer, not great picture quality thing they were done on cameras! I'm on the lead guitar.

End of Comfortably Numb





Back In the Night


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

nice one gman 

but i am shocked that there is no one else here without some vids of there bands come on guys


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

showing my age but, mine are on vhs. haven't got clue how to put them on the pc


----------

